# Spielkarten Sources



## Jalex (1. Feb 2007)

hi an alle,

ich spiel mich gerade mit ein paar kartenspielvarianten und würde die games auch gerne etwas 'grafisch' aufpeppen. 
leider bin ich grafisch eben net unbedingt der begnadeste, und muss auf 'vorlagen' zurückgreifen. 
brauch halt einfach schöne spielkarten 
also leider hab ich im netzt trotz intensiver googelei net unbedingt viel erreicht, bis auf dieses set:
http://www.waste.org/~oxymoron/cards/

hat jemand vielleicht auch schon mal gesucht, bzw. was gefunden?
wäre über jedes set / jeden link dankbar.
lg
alex


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2007)

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=42110

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=23088


----------



## Jalex (2. Feb 2007)

ups, sorry - das hab ich gar net gesehen. 
danke für den link auf alle fälle.
eventuell kann man das thema ja zusammenführen.
lg


----------



## Jalex (7. Feb 2007)

noch einen link gefunden, falls wer sucht: 
http://www.jfitz.com/cards/


----------

